# What your range like



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I hope to see other post pics of their ranges. This one is only 3 miles from my house. It cost me 150 for a family membership and I have a key and can go anytime I want. I find myself having the place to myself a lot if I go on weekday mornings. There is also a new section that I don't have pics of and it's a competion pistol range.

This is the entrance.









This is the skeet area

















this is the pistol area

































This is the rifle ranges which is 100 yards and one at 250 yards.


----------



## Barry in IN (Nov 6, 2006)

It depends on which range...I use two.
One is a club range, and I have pictures...uh...somewhere. The other is in our woods behind the house.

I shoot rifle at the club range, and handgun at home.

The club range is still coming together. This club (Sycamore Valley Gun Club) was located in the same place for around 50 years, then got the boot. The club stayed together, to a degree, without a range. After a few years without a range, we bought a piece of property five or six years ago to be the new range. Right now, we have a pretty well established 100 yard rifle range, with target points angling off to 200 and 300 yards. The handgun range is 50 yards, I think.

At home, I shoot into a bank in the woods, and can stretch out 15 yards of clear distance. It isn't fancy, but it sure is handy!

I guess I have another range at home. I still have the 4x8 steel backstop that was in the range I had set-up in the barn at our old place (sure do miss that, sniff, sniff). I have it sitting where our backyard meets the edge of the woods. It's 58 yards from the deck, and I shoot at a couple of Newbold swinging targets placed in front of it with my suppressed Ruger 77-22.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

You can't beat a home range. I had one years ago but could not shoot because the dog would go nuts.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Saint Charles Sportsman's Club

http://www.stcharlessc.com/

Looking down the 200 yard rifle range










A friend on the line


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I use a few different ranges. So it depends. I don't have any photos, though.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My range is my front, and side yard, back yard.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My range is the open desert of Arizona. I can really train out there, and not worry about being hassled by the range-safety Nazis who inhabit formal shooting ranges. I can work from the holster, do rapid fire, shoot multiple targets, shoot on the move, set up mock defensive scenarios, put t-shirts on humanoid targets, do carbine/pistol transitions, shoot from a moving vehicle, etc. I'd never get away with this stuff at a formal range!

Arizona - what a country!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> shoot from a moving vehicle, etc. I'd never get away with this stuff at a formal range!
> 
> Arizona - what a country!


Wow, are you sure about that one??
Most states I have ever done any checking on(never have lived/checked in Az.) it is illegal to fire a weapon from a moving vehicle, period,not just in populated areas but anywhere? Game warden or State rod sees ya and it could turn out to be an EXPENSIVE training practice:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Hey rfawcs what is your friend on the line shooting?? Mag looks like a 308 win.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Hey rfawcs what is your friend on the line shooting?? Mag looks like a 308 win.


Good eye! It's a select-fire HK-51 in NATO .308.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've never checked. It never even occured to me that it might be illegal if you're shooting at paper targets. We used to do it all the time in Connecticut at IDPA matches. I doubt Arizona is more restrictive than CT, but I suppose anything is possible. Even if it is a Game and Fish regulation, most cops here are pretty laid back about guns and shooting, and I doubt a game warden would care about us shooting IPSC cardboards from a Jeep rolling along at 15mph.



scooter said:


> Wow, are you sure about that one??
> Most states I have ever done any checking on(never have lived/checked in Az.) it is illegal to fire a weapon from a moving vehicle, period,not just in populated areas but anywhere? Game warden or State rod sees ya and it could turn out to be an EXPENSIVE training practice:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I don't have an official range where I live so this is my informal one:mrgreen:























































It is about 100 meters and since I mainly shoot pistol it works out perfectly!


----------



## Mousegunner (Nov 12, 2006)

I shoot at Prentice-Cooper Wildlife Management Area, near Chattanooga. Thely have a rifle range, and a handgun range, side by side, and it is free.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

My local range

http://www.bridgeportshootingrange.com/

Nothing fancy, indoor, 10 lanes, no high-powered rifles...


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I hope those of you with wide open spaces or affordable close-by outdoor ranges appreciate how lucky you are. My wife and I shoot at an indoor range here in NoVA. We can fire pretty much anything up to .223, but it's only 25 yards. I need to check out NRA's range. In SC we also have an indoor range for pistol-caliber firearms only. Again, 25 yard max. When we head down over thanksgiving week, we're going to check out a range in the francis Marion National Forest. Although this is almost 50 miles away, It would be worth the drive if these are nice ranges.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is mine


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I hope those of you with wide open spaces or affordable close-by outdoor ranges appreciate how lucky you are. My wife and I shoot at an indoor range here in NoVA. We can fire pretty much anything up to .223, but it's only 25 yards. I need to check out NRA's range. In SC we also have an indoor range for pistol-caliber firearms only. Again, 25 yard max. When we head down over thanksgiving week, we're going to check out a range in the francis Marion National Forest. Although this is almost 50 miles away, It would be worth the drive if these are nice ranges.


I do know how lucky I am! I have been to the indoor ranges in Portland and I cannot say I am happy with them. First I have to pay $15 to get in that could go to ammo then I have to buy ammo from the range. Of course they have the nice $18 a box ones. F-that! I also do not like how dark they are.

I like being able to go out any time of day and train. I also like not having to watch/wait for others on the line. I can't say enough good things about out door ranges!


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm surprised to see all wide open areas...I don't have any pics, but the only gun range I've been to has huge dugout trenches with 4 shooters per trench... otherwise most of my shooting is done on my parents farm


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Ya can't beat the outdoors. Last year the only place I shot was a indoor range. It's hard to train because you can practice shooting while walking or shooting multiple targets. Only time I will shoot indoors is when it's cold and wet outside.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

East Texas Rifle & Pistol Club, 20 minutes from my house. About 250 acres, 2 pistol ranges, club house, shotgun (skeet/trap) range, 2 rifle ranges, gated with electronic "key" access. Costs $50 a year and must be a member of the NRA.

http://etrpc.com/


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*East Texas Here We Come!!!!!*

That's it! :smt076 We are moving to Planet Zeon!
The only ranges left around here (Frisco,Tx, just N. of Dallas) are two indoor ranges. Standing shoulder to shoulder with a little devider between lanes, and with spent casings from the shooter to your left bouncing off your head! One is located just 30 minutes of heavy traffic from my house and the other is only about 50 minutes of heavy freeway traffic from my house. 
We really are looking to move to East Texas as soon as we can find a house we like. When there, we will join the East Texas Rifle & Pistol Club 
with Rachilders. :smt068 :smt1099 :smt071 :smt082


----------

